# No Success yet?



## BeigeG3Master (Sep 13, 2000)

Guess no one got it yet


----------



## Yikes! (Sep 13, 2000)

Ordered Beta just after store reopend about 6:10 a.m. on the 13th; paid the 10 bucks for FedEx.

I checked the status this eve hoping it was shipped today and its status is "Being Assembled."

Guess that makes sense since it's a beta...


----------



## machead (Sep 13, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Yikes! _
> *Ordered Beta just after store reopend about 6:10 a.m. on the 13th; paid the 10 bucks for FedEx.
> 
> I checked the status this eve hoping it was shipped today and its status is "Being Assembled."
> ...



Thats odd... I ordered mine about 6:25 CST and it still says "Being Reviewed" 

What time zone you in?


----------



## Yikes! (Sep 14, 2000)

I meant to meantion I', in the EDT time zone, which pretty much messes up Monday Night Football, but does get my order in an hour before yours.

PS. It's now 6:23 am EDT and it's still "being assembled." I sure hope thety hace enough bits st the factory to build my CD!

Yikes!


----------



## machead (Sep 14, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Yikes! _
> 
> PS. It's now 6:23 am EDT and it's still "being assembled." I sure hope thety hace enough bits st the factory to build my CD!
> 
> Well first they have to assemble the CD so they can put those bit on it!!


----------



## mike12bar (Sep 15, 2000)

48 hrs and mine is still being assembled, I wonder why I paid the Ten bucks foe 3 day delivery, I hope it's worth the wait.


----------



## betsy (Sep 15, 2000)

It sure is worth the wait, you'll be blown away !!!


----------



## mike12bar (Sep 15, 2000)

I talked with the Apple Store:Its sitting on the doc, I am not sure if that's a punn or an alabi. But It is promised by next tuseday and no, they will not let me change the shiping order to anything other then the 2 day (10.00 deal, Seems kind of pointless NOW.


----------



## Pauldunlop (Sep 15, 2000)

At least the Apple Store give you some info, as does their website. Here in the UK my order from 4 weeks ago for a mouse is apparently still be reviewed....even though I've had it for 2 weeks !!! And whenever I ring them they never have a clue. You US guys are lucky in comparisson. But as long as it gets here in the end, I'm happy !


----------



## bucky (Sep 16, 2000)

i will have steve job's testicles for this!


----------



## BeigeG3Master (Sep 16, 2000)

When I look under order history their are 2 numbers and orders even though Mac osx was the only thing ordered. also in the order review one says being assembled and the other says, well just read for yourself

09/13/2000	W955323	Being Assembled
	09/13/2000	W960843	Being Reviewed

this is as of 9/16/00, i wish they had a more comprehensive order tracking and info system. i dont even know why their are 2 different objects in my order. if anyone can help me i would appreciate it. Please try to explain this to me as i dont want  to have my account charged for 2 Mac osx's or another product


----------



## bucky (Sep 16, 2000)

shipped.. steve jobs gets to keep his testicles...

MAC OS X PUBLIC BETA-INT; 1 shipped on 09/15/2000


----------



## mike12bar (Sep 16, 2000)

The latest is, Order has shipped, Thats the good news.
The bad news is the Fed-X tracking # Apple gave me does Not compute, and checking my bank account there is no funds missing for this order. Other not so good news is I just found out that OSX want's 128 mem min. Can,t use vertual mem
Oh well what's a few more buck's when your on the cutting edge


----------



## bucky (Sep 16, 2000)

i only have 64... this is turning into a nightmare

whats another 64mb cost i wonder
hhhmmmm


----------



## mike12bar (Sep 16, 2000)

I found alot of downloadable lititure on the applr site
about mem and drive partitioning. Hope you read faster then I do there's a lot of stuff. Good Luck and may the force be with you.


----------



## fisgeggs (Sep 18, 2000)

> _Originally posted by machead _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dukejava (Sep 18, 2000)

When in New Zealand able to get a copy of MacOS X PB? When you purchase the PB, does that entitle you to a cheaper/free full version or do you have to pay again?  

thanks in advance


----------



## fisgeggs (Sep 19, 2000)

> _Originally posted by dukejava _
> *When in New Zealand able to get a copy of MacOS X PB? When you purchase the PB, does that entitle you to a cheaper/free full version or do you have to pay again?
> 
> thanks in advance *



Wouldn't hold ya breath. Its a privelidge to beta test products. Youll have to pay full price like every other deserving beta tester!


----------



## Pauldunlop (Sep 19, 2000)

Well, I'm glad to say that my CD is being delievered as I type, and will arrive with me within two hours !!! YEAH !!!!!


----------



## fisherbln (Sep 30, 2000)

You don't need 128 mb of RAM to run OSX. It is only suggested. If you have less you just won't be able to get classic support, but you can always boot seperately into OS9. I'm running on 92MB fine and I've seen it work on 64, I doubt it would work on any less though.

G3 400
92 MB RAM
6 GB IDE HardDrive
Zip Drive, CD Burner, Scanner


----------

